
Don't forget to close your HTML tags - ssclafani
http://www.sewingandembroiderywarehouse.com/embtrb.htm
======
andylogaz
Noting the generator was Frontpage, thought I'd check it out in IE9, where it
works fine - even if you use dev tools to change the document mode to
standards.

------
arthulia
Interesting. The font tags appear to have been closed with </font color>.
What's weirder is that there are no line breaks so it kind of seems as if an
IDE did this.

~~~
ktsmith
The generator is listed as frontpage 5.0.

------
aaronbrethorst
Absolutely hilarious: <http://imgur.com/UogN3lU>

~~~
dguaraglia
I feel the browser is trying to tell me something about my afternoon:
<http://imgur.com/UzgATO1>

------
ziffusion
So, what's going on here? Why does the font size keep increasing like that
from not closing tags?

~~~
cleverjake
They are using EM's for font-size, which is a relative measurement.

This means that if you set your font-size to 1.5em, and you have an element
inside (as a result of the unclosed tag) also set to 1.5, the one inside is
set to 1.5 times that size (or 2.25 of the original 1em). That cascades on and
on and on and...

------
jesseb
Utterly hilarious.

------
jhprks
Something I always forget to do! thanks for the reminder.

